# Advantage Timber camo?



## bat (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can still purchase this camo?  I would like a new shirt and pants with this pattern and know it is now a older pattern but I like it.  I have a new coat and bib coveralls in this pattern that are like new.  I would like a set of shirt and pants with the same pattern.  Does anyone have a link that would be good to check and buy a set of shirt and pants?  This is the only pattern camo I am interested in right now..  Thanks, bat


----------



## bat (Dec 31, 2008)

Man I've never seen anyone stump the panel on here???  Thought surely someone would come up with something..  guess this type of camo is just to old to have for sale anywhere.  I need a Large Regular in the shirt and 36 Regular in the pants if anyone runs up on them.  

I just do not like the new pattern that everyone seems to have now in the stores.  Wish they would go back to keeping several type in stock in all the stores.


----------



## jclark (Dec 31, 2008)

Benelli makes an M2 field in Advantage.


----------



## llanier44 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bat, I think you are in luck.  Check out Cabelas and Wing Supply.  They usually have some items in Advantage Timber, and most of the time I see it, it is on closeout (or Bargain Cave in Cabelas).  I've seen some really nice stuff in this camo at Cabelas, in a product line they still carry, for 50% off or better.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 12, 2009)

If you lay down on the forest floor in that pattern somebody is liable to trip over you....


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 12, 2009)

*'Google Search' = more info*

Did you happen to consider using a 'Google Search' for "Advantage Timber camouflage"? (click here)
(only 30,900 possible links to info sites)


Try using variations of the 'search string' for more info on specific items.

Hope this helped.


----------

